# Advice needed



## kingsandcorns (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys im a new member (just signed up like half an hour ago:2thumb I was kinda hoping you guys could give me some advice :help: So i got my 1st snake 4 monts ago. He is a florida king snake. He has been great up until about 2 weeks ago. I put my hand in his tank to feed him and he just started hissing at me. he has been doing it nearly every time since. i go in slowly and im quite sure he knows i mean him no harm. He has taken a strike at me twice now. he is still very young (about 6-9 months old) he had never been agressive before Any ideas why he is doing this?


----------



## Lil Skiddy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there, 

I would suggest using a seperate tank/RUB to put him in at feeding time. To avoid confusing him ( And getting yourself bit) take him out, handle him for a few minutes, then put him in the tub you're gonna feed him in. This way, he won't think he's gonna get fed everytime you put your hand in his "home". Hope this helps


----------

